# 2014 vw passat tdi sel trunk wont lock with key fob



## kennypukashells2 (Oct 29, 2019)

I just bought this 2014 VW Passat tdi sel and went to lock car and everything was locked except for the trunk. what do I need to do to fix it?


----------

